# why are we so hated?



## TheRoc5

i think this is getting out of hand. alot of people think were dirty,parker is overrated and doesnt have a gm, manu flops and is dirty foreign player, bowen trys to hurt people and now duncan is a mediocore player? how can parker be over rated if espn never talks about him. how is bowen dirty if he has not ever injured a player besides vc a long time ago and it was by accident? all of this doesnt bug me that bad but its almost like they dont like us cause were good. i dont understand, out of just wondering i created this thread.why are we so hated all of a sudden this yr. we were once none as the good guys who beat the evil lakers now its almost we are the lakers(to some people).i cant wait till we get that ring, every gm we win seems like we get more haters, i cant wait till june.


----------



## Nephets

It's mostly because we are the "best' team according to a lot of people and the NBA announcers/writers happen to love us so much. :biggrin: 

People usually hate the better teams and will take cheapshots to get there, I wouldn't look too much into people hating us, they're probably just pissed their team isn't going to win a championship, such as Clipper fans and Hornets fans, though most of them here seem very humble, but you know what I mean.


----------



## zoltan!

ya know, I never post here, mostly read, but this hating is really getting out of hand. I just wish people would accept that we are the better team and because our players are some of the best and not full of themselves, they hate them. Also, as far as Manu flopping, I believe Shaq was the master of this technique.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Because we win every year, plain and simple. We're here almost every year, and fans get tired of seeing the same old teams win. That has to be the root of the hate, because remove yourself as a Spurs fan from a minute, and think about how classy this team is. Do we have thugs on the team? No. Do we have trash talkers on the team? No. Do we have guys who flip off opposing teams' fans? Do we have players who talk about not being happy about their minutes and their shots? No. Do we have guys who gloat about winning publicly? No. This is a classy franchise, and it doesn't matter what kind of fan you are, so it's not like people can hate us like everyone hated the Lakers for having Shaq, Kobe, Phil Jackson, Karl Malone, and Gary Payton. People just hate us because we win every year, simple as that. We're a small market franchise, and we suddenly became a mediocre team, nobody would care about the Spurs, and nobody would constantly talk about Bowen being dirty, about Manu being a flopper, and all of the other BS we have to hear all the time.


----------



## texan

Jealousy. We are just so damn good, other fans get envious and try to find flaws in the games of our players, and make up reasons why we don't win "fairly". I knew this would happen. I predicted it two years ago when we won our 2nd Championship. Everyone denied it at the time, but it is slowly becoming reality, and the disassembling of the Lakers speeded up the process.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

The Spurs are becoming the new Lakers to people. I highly doubt we'll be hated as much as they were because we actually have some classy guys on the team, but they hate us the same reason we hated L.A.- jealousy.


----------



## Dissonance

ezealen said:


> The Spurs are becoming the new Lakers to people. I highly doubt we'll be hated as much as they were because we actually have some classy guys on the team, but they hate us the same reason we hated L.A.- jealousy.


Yeah, you guys don't have that drama like the Lakers, you have team unity, Tim Duncan, no Kobe Bryant and play the right way. All one goal. Win the title every yr. Doesn't make sense to hate someone for that. But I mean I've had instances where I get in a mood where I dislike you cuz you guys are so good, and sometimes it feels like you can do no wrong sometimes. Like every big shot goes in, every loose ball goes to you. Not that I was jealous though. It's just that I guess, you guys are that good. But I respect you guys.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, you guys don't have that drama like the Lakers, you have team unity, Tim Duncan, no Kobe Bryant and play the right way. All one goal. Win the title every yr. Doesn't make sense to hate someone for that. But I mean I've had instances where I get in a mood where I dislike you cuz you guys are so good, and sometimes it feels like you can do no wrong sometimes. Like every big shot goes in, every loose ball goes to you. Not that I was jealous though. It's just that I guess, you guys are that good. But I respect you guys.




You're one of the few that respect us on this site. I can't speak for everyone here, but I can say for myself that there's definitely respect for Phoenix, no matter how much "Nash isn't the MVP" or "Phoenix can't play defense" stuff that goes around. How can you not respect a team that wins 60+ games?


----------



## Dissonance

KokoTheMonkey said:


> You're one of the few that respect us on this site. I can't speak for everyone here, but I can say for myself that there's definitely respect for Phoenix, no matter how much "Nash isn't the MVP" or "Phoenix can't play defense" stuff that goes around. How can you not respect a team that wins 60+ games?


Yeah, I've noticed that. If/when you guys win the championship, it'll shut everyone up. Just like if we were to win the championship too. And yeah, even with the 60 wins. I even had my doubts whether we could run or play better than we had in the regular season on offense and defense. Not saying we're a great or good defensive team. We play it when we need to it seems altho I hate how that sounds. We play it good enough it seems so far unless you guys kill us if we play. All yr we showed we could win close games.

But respect or no respect no one could say anything about both teams or if didn't both teams didn't deserve it because, if it plays out that win tonight(which I'm not at all that confident about) both top 2 seeds will meet in the Conference Finals.


----------



## zoltan!

And I too have tremendous respect for the Suns. Nash deserves the MVP more than anyone I can think of. And any team that can rack up 60+ wins in a season has all of my respect


----------



## Amareca

Popovic is the king of crybabies among NBA coachs and usually gets his way with the refs. That's why.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Amareca said:


> Popovic is the king of crybabies among NBA coachs and usually gets his way with the refs. That's why.





Tony Massenburg > Amare


----------



## SMDre

It's because of the style of play. It seems that the Spurs win by playing defense and putting thier opponets to sleep. Then you have a player like Manu that reminds me of Nash. Players that get to where they want to on the floor and you really don't know how because they are not lightning quick.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Amareca said:


> Popovic is the king of crybabies among NBA coachs and usually gets his way with the refs. That's why.


You're back.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> You're back.




He's back and making excuses already.



It's all good and fun though. If this was anybody other than Amareca, I wouldn't be saying this stuff.


----------



## SpursFan16

Because we are the best of the best and will kill Miami in the final 

You'll see

NBA Champions :drool:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

KokoTheMonkey said:


> He's back and making excuses already.
> 
> 
> 
> It's all good and fun though. If this was anybody other than Amareca, I wouldn't be saying this stuff.


I agree. Amareca is a great poster. :greatjob:


----------



## Dissonance

KokoTheMonkey said:


> He's back and making excuses already.
> 
> 
> 
> It's all good and fun though. If this was anybody other than Amareca, I wouldn't be saying this stuff.


Yeah, I guess, he hasn't learned yet on why no one pays any attention to his posts or takes him seriously. He hasn't even posted in the Suns forum at all for the longest time that I've seen.


----------



## Darth Bryant

It doesn't matter what style the Spurs play with, or any team for that matter.. When your on top, every other team hates you. And if your the Lakers, even when your on the bottom everyone hates you... Some teams simply cant get a break. :biggrin:


----------



## Ron Mexico

the "everybody hates us attitude" is overused on this board your letting the words of a few bitter posters (mostly sonics/lakers fans) go to heart , notice how its mostly people with sonics/lakers avatars saying manu is a flopper/bowen is dirty they're bitter


POLL: WHO WILL WIN THE NBA CHAMPIONSHIP

Spurs 23.9%
Heat 19.7%
Pistons 13.4%
Suns 5.7%

yes the hatred is evident (this was a poll on the playoff board before the playoffs started)


----------



## Ghiman

One word...they're jealous. The more you win games, they more they hate you. Just as long as you beat Miami in the championships. I won't hate you


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Popovich is a terrible coach and a crybaby. 
Duncan is a mediocre player. 
Ginobili flops and has no idea how to play real basketball. 
Parker is overrated and only shows up 1 game out of every 5. 
Bowen is dirty and has no idea how to play real defense. 

And they win. Shocking that a team full of mediocre players or worse who don't know how to play defense or basketball in general, coached by a crybaby, can win almost 60 games. You'd think we were talking about the Knicks here.


----------



## zoltan!

Sir Patchwork said:


> Popovich is a terrible coach and a crybaby.
> Duncan is a mediocre player.
> Ginobili flops and has no idea how to play real basketball.
> Parker is overrated and only shows up 1 game out of every 5.
> Bowen is dirty and has no idea how to play real defense.
> 
> And they win. Shocking that a team full of mediocre players or worse who don't know how to play defense or basketball in general, coached by a crybaby, can win almost 60 games. You'd think we were talking about the Knicks here.



I think someone is a sore looser 


and we are hated because we take losses with grace. unlike the nuggets (ala George Karl. Now there is a crybaby)


----------



## Nephets

Patchwork was being sarcastic and mocking what people are saying, he has supported the Spurs many times. I like him just for that fact alone.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Get used to it. During the Lakers peak people had an extreme hate for guys like Devean George because he "complains after every call" and I even heard they hate the way Derek Fisher wore his headbands around his ears.


----------



## Darth Bryant

I think the Spurs vs. Heat is going to be a tough matchup. You got Shaq Vs Duncan. You got Wade penatrating, and you got Manu doing the same. It's going to come down on who plays the better defense, because both of these teams have shown they can score. I'm going to say Spurs in 6, but its going to be tough. Wade will be the key. He will have to be shut down.


----------



## Lynx

You think Spurs are hated? :whofarted

Spurs play old school basketball which gets boring in this modern era among fans. Plus, you guys aren't *flashy* like Heat this year or Lakers of the 21st century Dynasty. :bsmile:

Even though with Parker and Ginobilli you guys do make fastbreak runs but in the end it all comes down to Old School basketball rules. It's not about the wins as most of you said.


----------



## sheefo13

Just because the spurs seem to be the best team every year. They dont have a freak athlete that all they do is dunk. The play team basketball. But I will be honest with you... since the wolves are out, I have come to like the spurs a lot more, just because I am sick of teams that go out and get one player and automatically make them a contender and I hate repeating winners. When the wolves are in, I hate the spurs because they seem to always beat us.... But this year, I have always all been for the spurs!!! and the wolves of course.


----------



## texan

Lynx said:


> You think Spurs are hated? :whofarted
> 
> Spurs play old school basketball which gets boring in this modern era among fans. Plus, you guys aren't *flashy* like Heat this year or Lakers of the 21st century Dynasty. :bsmile:
> 
> Even though with Parker and Ginobilli you guys do make fastbreak runs but in the end it all comes down to Old School basketball rules. It's not about the wins as most of you said.



The Spurs have beat the Suns at running this series. How is that not fun to watch? They have come a long way from old school, give TD the basketball, half-court, slow-paced basketball. They are now exciting to watch. The "boring" argument is a moot point.


----------



## sheefo13

no. The wolves are just beating them at everything, not just running. And not really running. The spurs are really just moving the ball really good and playing sufficating defense. Plus good scoring froma lot of people.


----------



## texan

sheefo13 said:


> no. The *wolves* are just beating them at everything, not just running. And not really running. The spurs are really just moving the ball really good and playing sufficating defense. Plus good scoring froma lot of people.



haha you said wolves. You really are starving for some activity in the Wolves board aren't you.


----------



## Lynx

texan said:


> The Spurs have beat the Suns at running this series. How is that not fun to watch? They have come a long way from old school, give TD the basketball, half-court, slow-paced basketball. They are now exciting to watch. The "boring" argument is a moot point.


Huh? Where did I say about Suns-Spurs being a boring series? Read between the lines. It's just in this series, Spurs are playing with the style of Phoenix 'cause that is how you can beat them. 114 PPG along the lines you guys avg against them in the regular season which is quite high(if you take 88 PPG season avg. into account :wink: )

Come NBA Finals, you'll see how defensive series that would be. 

So just beat the argument of being "hated." Frankly, you guys don't get much credit as you should. It maybe because of the small market located in Texas.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Lynx said:


> You think Spurs are hated? :whofarted
> 
> Spurs play old school basketball which gets boring in this modern era among fans. Plus, you guys aren't *flashy* like Heat this year or Lakers of the 21st century Dynasty. :bsmile:
> 
> Even though with Parker and Ginobilli you guys do make fastbreak runs but in the end it all comes down to Old School basketball rules. It's not about the wins as most of you said.



Watching the Spurs VS the Lakers over the playoffs these last few years has always been exciting to me? But I never found watching intellegent basketball to be a problem...... I like watching the Spurs because they arent flashy. Because they are humble, and more into winning the game and less about doing 360 dunks. 

The Lakers are my favorite team, but I've never found the Spurs style of basketball to be boring. I've watched almost every playoff game this series, and there was a few times durning the Sonic's series that got my heart pumping. But I guess it's all about taste, some people like apples, some people oranges, and some people can appricate both.


----------



## texan

Lynx said:


> Huh? Where did I say about Suns-Spurs being a boring series? Read between the lines. It's just in this series, Spurs are playing with the style of Phoenix 'cause that is how you can beat them. 114 PPG along the lines you guys avg against them in the regular season which is quite high(if you take 88 PPG season avg. into account :wink: )
> 
> Come NBA Finals, you'll see how defensive series that would be.
> 
> So just beat the argument of being "hated." Frankly, you guys don't get much credit as you should. It maybe because of the small market located in Texas.



I don't think we are hated because we are boring. Its just a common misperception that we are the same "boring" team we were a couple years ago. Sure we still aren't the flashiest team in the league this year, but even in the regular season we ran a bit more and we had our share of highlights and now in the playoffs we've mastered the art(of running). I just don't think its fair to call us "boring" anymore.


----------



## Lynx

I know because people think Ginobilli has become the biggest flopper in the league. :laugh:


----------



## sheefo13

texan said:


> haha you said wolves. You really are starving for some activity in the Wolves board aren't you.



HAHA... Yeah I am. I feel so lonely over there. I even get excited when I see someone else even on it..... But as you can tell I meant to say spurs.


----------



## DWadeistheTruth

KokoTheMonkey said:


> You're one of the few that respect us on this site. I can't speak for everyone here, but I can say for myself that there's definitely respect for Phoenix, no matter how much "Nash isn't the MVP" or "Phoenix can't play defense" stuff that goes around. How can you not respect a team that wins 60+ games?


the only reason I respect the Spurs, cause they play defense, Phoenix is joke.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Lynx said:


> I know because people think Ginobilli has become the biggest flopper in the league. :laugh:



If he was a Laker I wouldn't complain. I dont think you would either.


----------



## Ezmo

personally, im kinda with dissonance on why i hate the spurs. it just seems like everything goes your way for the most part, especially against the suns (especially this series). The team is just too polished, and it seems like no matter what other teams bring to the fight, the spurs come out on top. Oh, and in roster moves too. Offseason you pick up Brent Barry, then in the season you get Nazr who was having a great year in NYK, and once he found his groove in your system, he was doing well again. The ball has just bounced your way this year.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Ezmo said:


> personally, im kinda with dissonance on why i hate the spurs. it just seems like everything goes your way for the most part, especially against the suns (especially this series). The team is just too polished, and it seems like no matter what other teams bring to the fight, the spurs come out on top. Oh, and in roster moves too. Offseason you pick up Brent Barry, then in the season you get Nazr who was having a great year in NYK, and once he found his groove in your system, he was doing well again. The ball has just bounced your way this year.



The Spurs have great management. They make a lot of decisions look easy. I think a lot of it is coaching, they play smart basketball the whole time. that doesent mean the Spurs have not played bad here and there, they have.. But the majority of this season they have simply played smart basketball.. When you play great defense, and take smart shots, your going to win and make it look easy.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Kind of ironic Ezmo, but part of the reason the Spurs were able to trade for Mohammed is because of the Suns/Spurs trade for Barbosa and a future first round draft pick. That was one of the picks the Spurs were able to trade for Mohammed, so like CDRacing said, it's just good management. 

Not everything goes right for the Spurs though. They have won at least 50 games for the past 7 seasons, but still were beat by the Lakers in the Semi's plenty of times.


----------



## alex

I have a tremendous amount of respect for the Spurs. They are the standard organization of the NBA, kinda like New England to the NFL. 

The players, fans, and coaches have class, which, for me, is critical in liking or disliking teams. The Laker fans, while many were moderates and reasonable, had an aura of arrogance around the entire franchise, including many of the fans. A prime example is the "We're bigger locks to win the title then I thought" thread about thirteen months ago started by a Laker fan. 

The Spurs just don't have that. 

Also, San Antonio is the best run team in the NBA, by faaaar. There is NO coincidence when they take Tony Parker and Beno Udhri (sp?) with the last picks in the first round, Emmanuel Ginobeli and Luis Scola with the second to last picks in the entire draft. They draft lottery talent and players in the bottom of the first and second rounds. They also dumped Malik Rose on New York, which stupidly (what else is new, Isaiah Thomas?) gave San An a terrific role-playing center in Nazr Mohammed. I wish the Bucks had your management  

I respect respectful greatness, and the Spurs are that. 

Now, when ya guys play the Heat, with former MU star Dwyane Wade, I'll need to cheer against ya guys. But I'll still like the Spurs, the class organization of the NBA. :biggrin:


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Not everything goes right for the Spurs though.


He said this year..
Anyways the reason i dont really like the spurs is your best player is Tim Duncan..and no offence but hes boring to watch..


----------



## kidd2rj

i didn't read all the responses but i hate the spurs because of bowen and ginobili and also the fact that duncan gets away with way too much. ginobili is a full out flop. the guy would be fun to root for but the fact that he's out there acting on everything gets old quickly. bowen is just flat out dirty...no question about it and then he acts like he didn't do anything. and the fact that the refs continue to let these 2 clowns go on with their BS is what really makes me hate the spurs


----------



## TheRoc5

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> He said this year..
> Anyways the reason i dont really like the spurs is your best player is Tim Duncan..and no offence but hes boring to watch..


the ball roles our way? you know how much injuruies we have had and still have? its pure heart and management


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

kidd2rj said:


> i didn't read all the responses but i hate the spurs because of bowen and ginobili and also the fact that duncan gets away with way too much. ginobili is a full out flop. the guy would be fun to root for but the fact that he's out there acting on everything gets old quickly. bowen is just flat out dirty...no question about it and then he acts like he didn't do anything. and the fact that the refs continue to let these 2 clowns go on with their BS is what really makes me hate the spurs


yep, no question about it. Bowen's the anti-christ and Duncan and Manu are his minions.


----------



## texan

Guys Spurs hating is at an all time high. Mainly because Manu is such a flopper, Bowen is soooo dirty, and Tim Duncan sucks, he just gets all the calls. I can hardly bare to leave the Spurs forum anymore. No one will admit to hating us either. They will all say that they like the Spurs as a team and "predicted them to win it all", but in all reality, they hate us. People can't even concede that we got somewhat shafted in the last minute or two of the game last night. Not to say thats why we didn't win, but we did get shafted.


----------



## TheRoc5

texan said:


> Guys Spurs hating is at an all time high. Mainly because Manu is such a flopper, Bowen is soooo dirty, and Tim Duncan sucks, he just gets all the calls. I can hardly bare to leave the Spurs forum anymore. No one will admit to hating us either. They will all say that they like the Spurs as a team and "predicted them to win it all", but in all reality, they hate us. People can't even concede that we got somewhat shafted in the last minute or two of the game last night. Not to say thats why we didn't win, but we did get shafted.


ditto so much hate in the nba playoff fourm makes me not wana go there


----------



## MJG

I love the Spurs. They've been my third favorite team (behind the Wizards and Clippers) since I started watching basketball. Started with individual players (Robinson, Elliot, Duncan), but at this point, it's the whole organization. Go Spurs!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

texan said:


> Guys Spurs hating is at an all time high. Mainly because Manu is such a flopper, Bowen is soooo dirty, and Tim Duncan sucks, he just gets all the calls. I can hardly bare to leave the Spurs forum anymore. No one will admit to hating us either. They will all say that they like the Spurs as a team and "predicted them to win it all", but in all reality, they hate us. People can't even concede that we got somewhat shafted in the last minute or two of the game last night. Not to say thats why we didn't win, but we did get shafted.


Makes you feel bad for Laker fans, don't it?


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Makes you feel bad for Laker fans, don't it?


lakers are as the world turns were just playing basketball, theres a diffrence


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> lakers are as the world turns were just playing basketball, theres a diffrence


what the hell does that mean?


----------



## Tersk

Easy

Since the Lakers downfall, you are the creme de la creme of the league. You are *the *team to beat, *the *team everyone is stoked if they beat, *the *best. People want to beat you guys so much (or see you lose) that they start to develop a _hate _inside them (Duncan whines, Ginobili flops, etc etc)

The front office can make a good thing out of nothing (Ginobili 2nd last pcik in the 2nd round, signing Glenn Robinson after he sucked, trading Malik for Nazr) and it just adds to their greatness and it pisses everyone off. 

They also have some of the most haited player traits in the league
- Everyone considers Bowen as the dirtiest player in the league
- A lot of people hate Ginobili for flopping
- Tim Duncan is hated for whining (which is really overstated)
- etc etc

Mainly it's just because everyone wants their team to be as good as the Spurs

EDIT: I forgot, some people hate them because they are so good...but so boooring! While this is totally false, it's a common misconception around these boards (Any team with Manu and Parker can't be boring, plus they can run if needed)


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> what the hell does that mean?


your saying dont you feel bad for lakers fans since they get hated on so much, and i said that they have so much drama and we have none of that for the most part. so i see way the lakers get hate but i dont see why the spurs do


----------



## P33r~

Theo! said:


> Easy
> 
> Since the Lakers downfall, you are the creme de la creme of the league. You are *the *team to beat, *the *team everyone is stoked if they beat, *the *best. People want to beat you guys so much (or see you lose) that they start to develop a _hate _inside them (Duncan whines, Ginobili flops, etc etc)


Not really. After the Lakers downfall, it became cooler to hate the Pistons. That was after the shock around the Pistons win died down ofcourse. That was pretty much for most the season. Then as the playoffs came around, people started hating the Mavs because of Dirk's flopping and the refs in their games. Only now people are starting to hate you guys, but not even as a team. It's more just Manu and Bowen, and a handful of idiots who think you guys are boring. Every great team is going to get their haters eventually, plus i think its more of an issue of loving the underdog than hating the ones at the top. The exception was the Lakers, where everyone hated them anyway 

I think the Heat are going to be the next team to be hated after you guys because of a small handful of their fans, once the media hype on Wade dies down a bit. Suns have already been hated already this year.


----------



## Darth Bryant

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> He said this year..
> Anyways the reason i dont really like the spurs is your best player is Tim Duncan..and no offence but hes boring to watch..



I got a feeling that if Heat makes it to the finals he might be more interesting to watch when he is the reason the Heat don't win the championship.

Shaq sure makes for good entertainment.... Rather it be huffing and puffing and sweating profusely as he lugs his heavy body up and down the court.... Or rather or not he misses the open shots he used to make like clock work... He is far from the Shaq he used to be.

How about Alonzo.... The only reason to watch him is because you know any minute the guys going to flip out and hop in the stands Artest style and beat some little girl to death who was wearing a Detroit pistons jersey. 

Although it is fun watching Eddie "To Clutch" Jones, who is almost a poor mans Robert Horry… Except he misses the game winning short more often than not….

Dooling, there's a winner.. Every time the guy opens his mouth I want to shove a sneaker in it.

Wade's the man though. He's about the only thing enjoying about the Heat. Hopefully he gets traded or leaves in FA to a team that he has a chance at winning a title on.


----------



## Darth Bryant

ezealen said:


> Makes you feel bad for Laker fans, don't it?



HAHAHAHA, true ture. Hey, Lakers are one of the most hated teams in Sports. We get trolls all the time in there, and this season they had a field day with us. I know for some people, NBA basketball is all they have in life.... But I'm not one of those people. I love the sport, and I like many team. When everyone was *****ing last year about the Lakers VS Spurs match up, I was excited to see it.. Because they always have great series's agisnt each other.. Detroit mopped the Floor with the Lakers, but even if they would have won agisnt detroit I dont think I would have had as much fun watching that series as the one agisnt SA.. (ANd no its not cuase the Lakers won, its cause they both play different styles and it was entertaining to watch, and just plain good basketball).


----------



## Drk Element

well, i don't hate the spurs, but i don't like tim duncan at all.


----------



## adyer

*Just hold on there*



> I think the Spurs vs. Heat is going to be a tough matchup.


The WCF and ECF are already over?


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Just hold on there*



adyer said:


> The WCF and ECF are already over?



The WCF might as well be.


----------



## Siduu101

You know why you're so hated, because Ginobili and Parker flops their ***es for nothing. :cheers:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Siduu101 said:


> You know why you're so hated, because Ginobili and Parker flops their ***es for nothing. :cheers:


Oh, so now Parker flops huh? This is getting really pathetic.


----------



## adyer

*Bunch of whiners*

Why are we so hated???


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

*Re: Bunch of whiners*



adyer said:


> Why are we so hated???


I take it back. This is already as pathetic as it can get :nonono:


----------



## TheRoc5

*Re: Bunch of whiners*



adyer said:


> Why are we so hated???


nice picture of your self


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

lol I'm sorry, TheRoc5, but the was weak.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> lol I'm sorry, TheRoc5, but the was weak.


lol i no but the real thing i was gonna say would be edited by koko so i put that


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> lol i no but the real thing i was gonna say would be edited by koko so i put that


lol, but Koko would just put what you said in his reason for editing the post, so adyer still be able to see what you put :wink:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

*Re: Bunch of whiners*



adyer said:


> Why are we so hated???

















Get the hell out of here with your Anti-Spurs BS.


----------



## Kunlun

A lot of people are hating on the Spurs now because the Lakers are dismantled and no longer strong. People need a new team to dislike and cheer against the people usually like the underdogs and against the Spurs every team is the underdog.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Kunlun said:


> A lot of people are hating on the Spurs now because the Lakers are dismantled and no longer strong. People need a new team to dislike and cheer against the people usually like the underdogs and against the Spurs every team is the underdog.


Bingo


----------



## TheRoc5

http://msnbc.msn.com/id/8075081/
not realy about people haten the spurs but on how they get no respect


----------



## bruindre

you're hated not (only) because you win, but because you're fundamental. like Detroit, you play the right way (minus the techs and soundbites from Rasheed). 

as a Spurs fan, why would you care about being hated? Just enjoy the championships.


----------



## DaBobZ

Ball fans hate teams that domminate the game, and since Duncan arrived the Spurs have won something like 70% of their games, and yes he was drafted nearly a decade ago. Do people love the Patriots? 
Plus the Spurs are smart and classy... None of the Spurs had problems with justice, nodoby beats his wife of is over drugs... the Spurs aren't flashy off the court coz nowadays they are flashy come game time... But for some fans they are still not flashy as those are sticking to the first Spurs 'boring' etiquette...

Spurs don't talk, don't win games ala flash over substance style
Kids love dunks and players that talk trash / go to jail
People are jealous of winning organizations

Don't look further...

P.S: glad to be back !


----------



## TheRoc5

DaBobZ
P.S: glad to be back ![/QUOTE said:


> what happend to ya


----------



## hirschmanz

I'm a bigger fan of the eastern conference, but I enjoy watching teams like the suns and rockets play their games. The spurs, I have nothing but apathy.

They go out and get the job done. Parker and Ginobli are as exciting as any guard tandem, but tim duncan is so methodical its boring, and bruce bowen, as excellent a defender as he is, by virtue of his job makes the other team boring to watch.

A very professional team.

The difference between Duncan's game and shaq's is the free throw shooting. Timmy is bad, but nowhere near the awfulness of shaq. Watching shaq shoot free throws is like watching a bad comedian, you just want to close your eyes because it looks so wrong.


----------



## jizzzon29

Spurs are hated because THEY'RE WINNING! People love to see the under dog win!!!!!!!! I'm 100% positive if Spurs fans didnt live in San An they wud hate the Spurs just as much as any other person. Who else hates the Yankees?????? It's the same thing but no salary cap, the Yankees jsut buy the games by over payin their players. The Spurs have assembled a perfect team,theyre not over payed, and they're all nice guys but nothin is too excitin about them. The only reason people think of ginobli as an excitin player is because he's on the MOST BORING TEAM IN THE NBA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nobody wants to see Duncan banking it from 15, even tho its just about the best shot in the NBA. and Yes Bowen plays amazing D and you gotta give him repsect for that it gets annoying. Everyone got bored of The Pistons, Walton even admitted it. Nobody wants to see teams keep another team under 70 points every game. I remember seeing the score of the first game of Phoenix vs. Spurs and immediately thought it had to be 3OT for the Spurs to score that many points. Spurs are hated cause theyre the most boring winningest Team in the NBA


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I agree that people hate the spurs because they are winning, but I dissagree entirely that the spurs are boring. In fact, they are one of the most entertaining teams in the league. They were definitely boring a couple years ago, and for a very long time too, and that reputation has stuck with them even though they are now truly amazing to watch. How many teams have won two back-to-back double over time thrillers? None. How many teams have come from 20 points down in the fourth quarter to win in over time against the best team in the league? Not very many. How many teams are made up of a group of guys in which all of them play with great heart game in and game out? Not very many. I honestly can't see how a team that has the clutchest player in the league, the best player in the league, the most unpredictable team in the league, and the quickest player in the league could be called boring. Why don't you actually watch a spurs game before making a claim like this? If you said this a couple years ago I would have agreed with you, but this is the 05 spurs we're talking about not the 02 spurs, and you couldn't be more wrong.


----------



## TheRoc5

jizzzon29 said:


> Spurs are hated because THEY'RE WINNING! People love to see the under dog win!!!!!!!! I'm 100% positive if Spurs fans didnt live in San An they wud hate the Spurs just as much as any other person. Who else hates the Yankees?????? It's the same thing but no salary cap, the Yankees jsut buy the games by over payin their players. The Spurs have assembled a perfect team,theyre not over payed, and they're all nice guys but nothin is too excitin about them. The only reason people think of ginobli as an excitin player is because he's on the MOST BORING TEAM IN THE NBA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nobody wants to see Duncan banking it from 15, even tho its just about the best shot in the NBA. and Yes Bowen plays amazing D and you gotta give him repsect for that it gets annoying. Everyone got bored of The Pistons, Walton even admitted it. Nobody wants to see teams keep another team under 70 points every game. I remember seeing the score of the first game of Phoenix vs. Spurs and immediately thought it had to be 3OT for the Spurs to score that many points. Spurs are hated cause theyre the most boring winningest Team in the NBA


i dont live in sa, i live in houston where alot of people hate the spurs


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> i dont live in sa, i live in houston where alot of people hate the spurs


Of coruse they do lol! The only places that could possibly hate the spurs more is L.A. or Dallas.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Of coruse they do lol! The only places that could possibly hate the spurs more is L.A. or Dallas.


mybe seattle lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> mybe seattle lol


seattle? Since when is S.A. rivals with seattle?


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> seattle? Since when is S.A. rivals with seattle?


i was there when i went up for canada and it seemed like every one hated the spurs cause of bowen


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> i was there when i went up for canada and it seemed like every one hated the spurs cause of bowen


you mean they hate the spurs because of ray allen?


----------



## Darth Bryant

Siduu101 said:


> You know why you're so hated, because Ginobili and Parker flops their ***es for nothing. :cheers:



Oh stfu, you know if Ginoblili or Parker were on the lakers doing what they do for the Spurs you'd be all high off them.


----------



## hirschmanz

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Oh stfu, you know if Ginoblili or Parker were on the lakers doing what they do for the Spurs you'd be all high off them.


thats a good point, its only flopping if its not your team thats doing it.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Oh stfu, you know if Ginoblili or Parker were on the lakers doing what they do for the Spurs you'd be all high off them.


Of course he would. I mean, he did have Fisher on his team, and you didn't hear any whining from him before.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Since we're talking about opposing team's fans hating the Spurs, you have to mention the Suns. Suns fans completely hate the Spurs' guts.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Have you seen this on the boards, t.v., personally, or what?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Have you seen this on the boards, t.v., personally, or what?





Pretty much all of the above. I can admit that I personally don't know too many Suns fans, but I'm just placing myself in their shoes. I wouldn't say San Antonio and Phoenix is a full blown rivalry yet, but I know there is some hate on both sides.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Pretty much all of the above. I can admit that I personally don't know too many Suns fans, but I'm just placing myself in their shoes. I wouldn't say San Antonio and Phoenix is a full blown rivalry yet, but I know there is some hate on both sides.


I myself have only seen one suns fan on the boards bad mouthing the spurs, and he kept his anti-spurs bull in the suns forum so I wasn't too upset. But I don't know any suns fans personally and I haven't seen any suns fans express any hate for the spurs on t.v. or any other form of media (unless you count that Ginobilli email lol) so I can't really say anything about that.


----------



## TheRoc5

i think through the players they hate the sonics the most, duncan was mouthn to allen. bowen and allen kept getting into it. all there big men kept pushn duncan in the post, it was the closets series


----------

